

What's happened to TextDrive? - billturner
http://billturner.github.io/2014/02/28/whats-happened-to-textdrive/

======
yoshaki
Looks like you can update your post again.

[http://discuss.textdrive.com/](http://discuss.textdrive.com/)

\- - - As anyone looking for decent support or even useful information over
the past few months can attest, the revival of TextDrive has not been a
success. What began in mid-2012 as an exciting challenge fuelled by good
intentions and lean resources quickly turned into a cleanup project with
almost no resources. It is disappointing to report that after a year and a
half of uphill battles and unimagined setbacks, after several costly efforts
to regroup and find another way, options to keep TextDrive growing have run
out, and we will cease operations on the 14th of March, 2014. For those who
wish to know, details of what went wrong will be made available once shutdown
operations have completed. Sorry to have let you down. Dean \- - -

~~~
billturner
Yep, I did earlier today when another TextDrive customer alerted me.

------
oriste
I had posted a (maybe historically last) message on the forum just before it
went down. In it I referred to arvixe.com as a potential replacement. I have
no affiliation, but it looks nice, fast support response, lots of packages,
cPanel (unfortunately), active twitter account @arvixe. If you guys are still
looking, check them out.

------
oriste
Damn good question! The answer will give rise to a new expression: "I got
deanallened!"

~~~
jacquesct
Hopefully Dean will fill you in. I have still not received a cent from Dean.
:(

~~~
boombooo
Not ONE CENT for all/any of the work you've done?!?!?!

~~~
jacquesct
Sad but true.

~~~
billturner
That's a horrible shame.

~~~
jacquesct
Was told the other day that "Well, we’ll settle up as soon as I can". Not sure
that day will ever arrive. :/

------
jacquesct
[http://kaizengarden.co/lp/textugees](http://kaizengarden.co/lp/textugees) is
the ex-staff solution to TextDrive.

